
Ask HN: How do you document applications and infrastructure? - blowski
I work in a medium-sized enterprise, and while everybody agrees our documentation is inefficient and ineffective, nobody has a solution that satisfies everybody.<p>We&#x27;ve tried Git, Confluence, Sparx, Word on SharePoint. Typically, it&#x27;s either too lightweight and lacking features that key stakeholders need, or too heavyweight and key stakeholders don&#x27;t want to learn it.<p>Are there any &quot;happy mediums&quot; in this space, in process and tooling?
======
billconan
This is a problem I’d like to solve. Which one is lightweight and which is
heavyweight?

